
uBlock origin is not block the ping attribute to reach back first party sites - sastdast
Shameless plug.<p>I&#x27;ve read in many places that ublock is suppose to block ping from reaching back, but in every test, on Chrome, Firefox, and Safari, I can see the ping hit back to my site. So I wrote fping for anyone that is interested.<p>People saying that ublock should work: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;comments&#x2F;bcdhd7&#x2F;whats_the_deal_with_ping_attribute_in_a_tag&#x2F;en6ld6j?utm_source=share&amp;utm_medium=web2x<p>My shameless plug: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jabbari.io&#x2F;post.php?post=fping.md
======
gorhill
Hyperlink auditing is disabled by default in uBlock Origin.

The link you post to Reddit proves you wrong, a user shows you that no ping is
fired with hyperlink auditing disabled in uBO.

I just tried your test page[1], and all works as expected, there is no ping
sent when hyperlink auditing is disabled in uBO. I can see the outgoing ping
only when I don't disable hyperlink auditing in uBO.

[1]
[https://jabbari.io/pingHTMLTest.html](https://jabbari.io/pingHTMLTest.html)

------
kgwxd
Doesn't Firefox disable ping by default? Or did that quietly change?

~~~
sastdast
The next release will a) have it on by default and b) not allow you to disable
if I'm reading their release notes correctly.

